# يا جماعة متر الخرسانة المسلحة مونة و أجرة بكام سااااعدوني



## hady2 (24 نوفمبر 2010)

يا ريت يا جماعة حد يفيدني
و لو في حدود سعرية من سعر كذا لكذا
عامة أنا مصري من القاهرة
لو حد عايز يعرف منين علشان السعر
بس يا ريت حد يرد عليا


----------



## mohammedshaban (24 نوفمبر 2010)

فى السعودية متر الخرسانة المسلحة 1000 ريال يزيد او ينقص 100
اما نجارة وحدادة يتراوح من 300- 450


----------



## حمزهههههه (25 نوفمبر 2010)

اي مكان في القاهره لانها بتفرق والله

بس ممكن 1000 جنيه ده للشغل الخاص وفيه ناس بتزيد شويه يعني 1200 تقريبا ولو انت عايز حد يشتغلك او كده اتصل بيا 0000000000

ممنوع وضع ارقام تليفونات او اي وسائل اتصال يا اخ حمزههههههه

م محيي الدين محمـــــــد


----------



## soli4u (25 نوفمبر 2010)

المهندس شعبان 
الصورة دى جميلة هى فين ؟؟


----------



## soli4u (25 نوفمبر 2010)

انا كمان عاوز اعرف بس ياريت الى يشارك يضيف كمان اسعار المواد من حديد واسمنت وزلط او سن ورمل 
وكذلك مصنعيات المبانى والمحارة والدهنات 
جميع المصنعيات لو امكن


----------



## hady2 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

mohammedshaban قال:


> فى السعودية متر الخرسانة المسلحة 1000 ريال يزيد او ينقص 100
> اما نجارة وحدادة يتراوح من 300- 450



كل الشكر لمشاركتك مهندس محمد


----------



## hady2 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

حمزهههههه قال:


> اي مكان في القاهره لانها بتفرق والله
> 
> بس ممكن 1000 جنيه ده للشغل الخاص وفيه ناس بتزيد شويه يعني 1200 تقريبا ولو انت عايز حد يشتغلك او كده اتصل بيا 0000000


 
شكرا للمشاركة يا باشمهندس
التجمع الخامس غالبا
و تقصد ايه بكلمة شغل خاص ؟


----------



## عيدان السبعاوي (25 نوفمبر 2010)

في العراق
للاسس 200 دولار للمتر المكعب مواد وعمل
للاعمدة 350 دولار للمتر المكعب
للجسور والسقوف 300 دولار


----------



## mohy_y2003 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

برجاء من الاخوة الاعضاء عدم اضافة اي وسائل اتصال في الموضوعات العامة وممكن تبادلها في رسائل خاصة 

م محيي الدين محمـــــــد


----------



## soli4u (25 نوفمبر 2010)

ياجماعة لسه مفيش حد رد على الاستفسارات نرجو المشاركة من اصحاب الخبرة


----------



## hady2 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

منتظرين توضيحات اكثر من زملائنا بالمنتدى
و بارك الله كل من شارك


----------



## العبد الفقير (25 نوفمبر 2010)

في قطر 350 إلى 500 ريال للخرسانة

للحديد 5000 ريال للطن


----------



## حمزهههههه (25 نوفمبر 2010)

اقصد بكلمه شغل خاص لو مقاول هياخد منك الشغل بالمتر مش شركه اللي هتنفذه

واسف اني وضعت رقم تليفوني انا ما كنت اقصد غير المساعده وفقط لاني اعرف ناس كتير بتشتغل في كده وانا واحد من المهندسين باتعامل مع مقاولين كتير 
شكرا


----------



## حمزهههههه (25 نوفمبر 2010)

اما بخصوص اسعار مواد البناء بتختلف من مكان لاخر واكيد كلنا عارفين ليه

فاللي عايز يعرف منطقه معينه يكتب هي فين وهنحاول اللي يعرف حاجه عن المكان يرد عليه


----------



## أسامه نواره (25 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ hady2
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا سعر الخامات :-
1- سعر الاسمنت من 530 الى 550 جنيها للطن 
2- سعر الحديد من 3900 الى 4050 جنيها للطن
3- سعر السن من 55 الى 65 جنيها للمتر المكعب
4- سعر الرمل من 8 الى 20 جنيها للمتر المكعب 
سعر الزلط للخرسانه العاديه من 40 الى 55 جنيها للمتر المكعب
5- سعر الزلط للخرسانه المسلحه من 70 الى 130 جنيها للمتر المكعب 
اليك مصنعيات الخرسانات شامله الحداده والنجاره وصب الخرسانه بخشب مقاول الباطن :-
1- سعر مصنعيه الخرسانه العاديه لبشه = 60 الى 70 جنيها للمتر المكعب
2- سعر مصنعيه الخرسانه العاديه قواعد منفصله = 80 الى 100 جنيها للمتر المكعب
3- سعر مصنعية الخرسانه المسلحه للاساسات (قواعد منفصله) = 170 الى 200 جنيها للمتر المكعب 
4- يتم اضافة علاوه من 10 الى 15 جنيها لكل أعمدة وسقف الدور التالى 
يتم مضاعفة قيمة سعر مصنعية أعمدة وطبان السور وكذلك مكعب كميات السلالم لمقاولى الباطن 
يتم مضاعفة كميات مصنعيات غرف السطح أو اعتبارها 1.50 مره حسب شطارتك لمقاولى الباطن 
يتم اعتبار اجرة الهزاز الميكانيكى على حسابك
اليك اسعار الخرسانه العاديه والمسلحه شامله الخامات (مونه وأجره):-
1- بالمترالمكعب خرسانه عاديه للاساسات عيار 250كجم أسمنت = 350 الى 425 جنيها
2- بالمتر المكعب خرسانه مسلحه عيار 350 كجم اسمنت واعتبار نسبه الحديد 100 كجم/م3= 950 الى 1200 جنيها
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## hady2 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ hady2
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اولا سعر الخامات :-
> 1- سعر الاسمنت من 530 الى 550 جنيها للطن
> ...



جزيل الشكر لمشاركتك الأكثر من رائعة


----------



## خالد1956 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

انا كنت بشتغل في انشاء مبني حكومي في مدينة طوخ وكان سعر متر الخرسانة المسلحة عيار 400 اسمنت بسعر 1700 جنية مصري وانا الان في السعودية وسعر الخرسانة المسلحة 900 ريال مضاف عليها نسبة 25% وذلك لبعد المكان عن المدينة الرئيسية وفي مشروع تاني بالقصيم بسعر 900 ريال مخصوم منه 2.5% من الكمية طبقا للمناقصة والسعر الاسترشادي


----------



## م .عمرو الصغير (25 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​اخي العزيز الموضوع في غاية السهوله

مكونات الخرسانة المسلحة
حديد تسليح مثلا 120كج /م3 او يزيد حسب نوع المنشأ او التصميم
اسمنت مثلا 400كج/م3 او يقل او يزيد طبقا لماصفات المشروع او المنشأ 
زلط 0.8م3 
رمل 0.4م3
مياة طبقا للماصفات
معدات احسب ايجار الخلاطة في اليوم - تنجز كام م3 في اليوم - ثم احسب م3 الواحد
عماله احسب كام عامل مع الخلاطة في اليوم - تنجز كام م3 في اليوم زي الخلاطة - ثم احسب م3الواحد
اتعب شويه يا بشمهندس واعرف سعر هذه المكونات واعرف كميات م3 خرسانة مسلحه 

ملحوظه هامه :- م3 خرسانة مسلحة يختلف من منشأ لآخر وهل الصب بخلاطه يدويه او الصب بخلاطات مركزيه جاهزة وتختلف هنا المعدات والعماله

اخيك م.عمرو​


----------



## hady2 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

أتمنى أن يضيف لنا الأخوة في المنتدى بعض المعلومات


----------



## ashraf safan (25 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اكثر الاجابات للمهندس اسامة و اود ان اضيف شئء صغير انه يجب ان يتم حساب الحديد للخرسانة بشكل دقيق اى ان تقوم بتوضيب الحديد بعد تفريد اللوحات و حساب نسبة الحديد بعد التوضيب حتى لا تفاجا بان التكلفة زادت و تاخذ فى الاعتبار ايضا النثريات و مصرفات الموقع و الضرائب و التامينات
وياخذ فى الاعتبار معدل التنفيذ فالتنفيذ السريع يكلف اكثر 
وبالله التوفيق


----------



## المهندس علاء سليم (25 نوفمبر 2010)

يا باشمهندس شوف اسعار كل مادة من مواد البناء وسعر المتر منها كام وشوف المتر المكعب بيستعلك اد ايه مواد واضرب واعمل نسب شغلك ياباشا وضيف عليهم التكلفه للعمال في اليوم علي معدل انتاج طقم العمل الواحد وفي الاخر نسبة وتناسب علي حسب اسعار السوق وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## hady2 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

هل من اضافة جديدة ؟


----------



## hady2 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

يا ريت يا شباب لو حد عنده اضافة جديدة


----------

